# Recommendation-bike and saddle



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello ladies, 
I'm a guy, but I have a female friend anxious to join the two-wheeled world and is asking for a recommendation for a bike. She is in good shape, cross-trainer, etc, and has a generous budget. She doesn't want the usual Trek or Specialized road bike as she said she sees so many of them. Mentioned wanting something with a little panache...
Any brand most popular with you? I thought of Orbea but don't see a lot of women on them... ?? Thanks in advance.
Also, since I'm here what saddles seem to be most popular with ya'll?
Thanks again, happy rides!
Jerry


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Does she need a women's specific bike? If she's of average (5' 4") height or taller, she probably doesn't.

I ride a titanium bike, so I'm partial to that material. If I were to buy a replacement, I'd start by looking at Lynskey and the Litespeed Xicon.

Among carbon bikes, I'm interested in the Look 585 Elle and the Cervelo RS.

Saddle choice is highly individualistic, of course. Some women here ride men's saddles. I ride a Selle San Marco Aspide Glamour, which is a woman's saddle but not a short, stubby style. The short, stubby length is one thing I don't like about a number of women's saddles.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

^^^^ What Jorgy said. How tall is she?


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. She's 5'4" and does not have the classic female short torso/longer legs proportions. That said she claims her jeans inseam is 32", but that's longer than mine and I'm 5'10".. ??
She has stumbled onto an Orbea Onix with Ultegra on CL so we're going to check it out. It's supposed to be a 49cm but the Orbea site looks like 48cm is the size. ?? She is in love with this white bike with very lite reddish highlites. It also has an upgraded 3T fork.
The saddle hurdle will be the big test, thatnks for the recommendation...
Jerry


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

jerman said:


> Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. She's 5'4" and does not have the classic female short torso/longer legs proportions. That said she claims her jeans inseam is 32", but that's longer than mine and I'm 5'10".. ??
> She has stumbled onto an Orbea Onix with Ultegra on CL so we're going to check it out. It's supposed to be a 49cm but the Orbea site looks like 48cm is the size. ?? She is in love with this white bike with very lite reddish highlites. It also has an upgraded 3T fork.
> The saddle hurdle will be the big test, thatnks for the recommendation...
> Jerry


I'm 5' 4.5" and my inseam is 31", which is just a teeny bit long for someone of my height.

The 48 Onix has a 52cm TT, which is what I have on my 49cm Merlin. She may need to tweak the fit with a different stem, etc., but if it's a 48 it's probably about the right size for her. Since the bike is carbon, make sure to give the careful look.

And tell her to come join the forum!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jerman said:


> Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. She's 5'4" and does not have the classic female short torso/longer legs proportions. That said she claims her jeans inseam is 32", but that's longer than mine and I'm 5'10".. ??
> She has stumbled onto an Orbea Onix with Ultegra on CL so we're going to check it out. It's supposed to be a 49cm but the Orbea site looks like 48cm is the size. ?? She is in love with this white bike with very lite reddish highlites. It also has an upgraded 3T fork.
> The saddle hurdle will be the big test, thatnks for the recommendation...
> Jerry


I am 5'4". The 48 cm would be my size. I've ridden an Orbea Diva. It's a great bike.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I'm 5'7'', have longer legs, need a 53 TT, and all the Orbea Dama's are too small. They only go up to 53. Even though their TT's might work for my torso, my reach is longer. Men's bikes work better. Forget inseam for a moment and look at reach. Are her arms long or short? If shorter, she may be more comfortable on women's, if longer, men's. Though most men's bikes are bigger than what a 5'4'' person might need. It's possible she has the opposite of me, shorter arms and legs. So would be more comfortable on a women's bike. The long arms long legs thing is a problem that most often happens with taller women. My measured inseam is 33.5 PBM). My jean inseam is a 35. 

I'm about to purchase a 51.5 men's Pinarello. TT is 53.8 (if memory serves, maybe it's 53.5). Reach and stack long enough for my arms. (Do not ask me about those, I'm clueless, but I was fitted.  ).

My current bike is a 2008 Cannondale Synapse Feminine. Size 53. It's too small.

And then there is this opinion on the Orbea geometry. 

For the bike, I'd say forget CL and go to some LBS and have her measured by a competent fitter. Let them make a recommendation. 

For the saddle, she needs to measure her sit bones first.

Edit: I updated the numbers. Even my inseam was wrong. (Too short). I ended up driving cross state to a more active cycling area, and got a better fitting. And a larger bike. The rest of the info was right, though.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

She should first decide on what kind of riding she wants to do and then test ride some bikes that meet those needs instead of letting her current concerns (not wanting brands she sees lots of other people on and wanting panache) be the starting point of this process.


----------



## josmo (Jul 21, 2010)

any preferences on seats or seats to steer away from, as i as well am in the same position of shopping parts for the lady


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

josmo said:


> any preferences on seats or seats to steer away from, as i as well am in the same position of shopping parts for the lady


Stay away from anything squishy. Measure sit bones before shopping, at home, to compare whatever number they come up with at the shop. At home is usually more accurate.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I have been riding Specialized Romin saddles the last couple of years. They take a ride or two to break in and are very good once they do. 

I have never liked Fizik saddles. They are just not comfortable to me. ymmv.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

josmo said:


> any preferences on seats or seats to steer away from, as i as well am in the same position of shopping parts for the lady


I personally don't like cutouts. They 1) teach you it's okay to roll forward instead of sitting on your sits bones; 2) can pinch delicate areas.

I prefer a lightly padded saddle. If it's too squishy there is no way for your delicate parts to not end up smooshed into the saddle.

Edit to clarify: It's the Terry style cutouts that I've had problems with.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

And I've ridden a Specialized Toupe in a 155 for over 2 years. I always ride on the sit bones, even in the drops. But I make sure I do. (Not too difficult, I despise rolling forward onto the rami).


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

She loves her Orbea Onix and it's fixed up beautifully. I will adress the concerns above where I can, thank you for your input. And thank you for the Romin and Toupe recommendations, the Terry saddle that's on it currently is a big problem. You guys are great! Thanks for letting a guy into your side of the world!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

jerman said:


> She loves her Orbea Onix and it's fixed up beautifully. I will adress the concerns above where I can, thank you for your input. And thank you for the Romin and Toupe recommendations, the Terry saddle that's on it currently is a big problem. You guys are great! Thanks for letting a guy into your side of the world!


Glad she loves it!:thumbsup:


----------



## 4zasprint (Jun 17, 2007)

josmo said:


> any preferences on seats or seats to steer away from, as i as well am in the same position of shopping parts for the lady


I'm completely sold on the Selle Italia Prolink Genuine Gel, which I have. I've never needed to swap it out (save for the only possible reason of smudge marks as it's gotten dirty). I find it generally well padded but at times my sit bones will hurt slightly, but nothing that a good pair of shorts won't fix. Overall I like it so much that getting a replacement just won't suffice. If given the choice though from looks alone, I'd consider a WTB Rocket V Pro SE. Sometimes I wonder about saddles with cutouts as well as those that are split towards the rear. Do any of you out there find these comfortable?


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

*How?*



aureliajulia said:


> Stay away from anything squishy. Measure sit bones before shopping, at home, to compare whatever number they come up with at the shop. At home is usually more accurate.


My wife is having issues with her saddle as well, she has the stock Bontrager WS saddle on there now. But she thinks it's too wide for her. How does she (we) measure her sit bones?

I've heard the Toupe and Romin come up on more then one occasion,so that's probably what we'll try next- just want to make sure we get the right size.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

rose.johnp said:


> My wife is having issues with her saddle as well, she has the stock Bontrager WS saddle on there now. But she thinks it's too wide for her. How does she (we) measure her sit bones?
> 
> I've heard the Toupe and Romin come up on more then one occasion,so that's probably what we'll try next- just want to make sure we get the right size.


Read this page. Then go to Team Estrogen Forum for some specifics.

And stay away from the Romin! The Ruby is good, though. So is the Toupe.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## ruby1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I found this link really helpful when I was thinking about changing my saddle - I think someone on here suggested it to me.

http://www.stevehoggbikefitting.com/blog/2011/09/all-about-smps/

I changed from a 143 Ruby to a 155 Ruby and it made a big difference to my comfort!


----------



## Kernyl (Dec 23, 2011)

jerman said:


> She loves her Orbea Onix and it's fixed up beautifully. I will adress the concerns above where I can, thank you for your input. And thank you for the Romin and Toupe recommendations, the Terry saddle that's on it currently is a big problem. You guys are great! Thanks for letting a guy into your side of the world!


Post a pic! Orbea makes some beautiful bikes.


----------

